# 2001 SE - key won't turn



## Sentra3000 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all. I'm having a problem with my 2001 Sentra SE that have become too big to ignore! For a while now the key has randomly been unable to turn in the cylinder, it seems to be worse when the weather is hot (maybe that's coincidence??). The key goes in fine, but trying to get it to turn is like picking a lock. Just this last week it's got really bad and so I've decided to finally fix it. I am assuming that it is the ignition lock cylinder that needs to be replaced (I would appreciate any input on this diagnosis!!). I also would like to check with you guys before I order the part, and if there is anything I should know before attempting a job like this. It doesn't seem like too bad a job, but you know how those little jobs usually work out....

Here is a link to the part I'm looking at (BECK/ARNLEY Part # 2011926)

RockAuto Parts Catalog

Appreciate any advice you guys have! Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

keep in mind your going to have two different keys.. or take it to a locksmith before you install it and have it re-coded to your excisting key. Looks like it comes with new shear pins too!


----------



## Sentra3000 (May 1, 2012)

SPEEDO said:


> keep in mind your going to have two different keys..


Couldn't I have the 'new' replicated at a hardware store or whatever, and ask them to put the chip from the old key in it? I don't want to carry two keys!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I havent thought about this before, but you might have to have the new lock programed to the vehicle before it will start.. might check into that before you change it out, WAIT, that should have a transponder that is separate from the lock, you should be ok


----------



## mmarin5193 (May 19, 2012)

sometimes the key wont turn when the steering wheel is turned a certain way so you can just turn the steering wheel a little until you can turn the key...sometimes the simplest solution is the best one? or maybe your problem is way bigger than just something small like that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sentra3000 said:


> Hi all. I'm having a problem with my 2001 Sentra SE that have become too big to ignore! For a while now the key has randomly been unable to turn in the cylinder, it seems to be worse when the weather is hot (maybe that's coincidence??). The key goes in fine, but trying to get it to turn is like picking a lock. Just this last week it's got really bad


Try some graphite key lubricant first; it comes in a small squeeze tube. Squeeze a little lub into the keyway cylinder and slide the key in and out several times then try turning the key. Squeeze more lub in and repeat the above procedure. Do this several times.

I had a similar problem and the graphite lub worked for me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking at the pic with the item you listed, those aren't chipped keys. If you look at the pic with listing #2012068 (for AT w/ keyless entry), it shows "chipped" type Nissan keys. I would definately try the graphite, first.


----------

